# Male or Female?



## cathiez (Aug 12, 2012)

Please can anyone tell me what sex our bird is?

Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....your bird is a pearl. How old is your bird? If under 6 months of age it can be either sex. If over 9 months old then your bird is a female. 

With pearls the males will start to lose their pearling when they start to molt as shown below. The females will always keep their pearl pattern.


----------



## cathiez (Aug 12, 2012)

I have no idea as to her age, she was rescued from a cat about 2 yr ago by a friends husband, who gave her to us a few month ago when they got married. She is just starting to get a little more confident with us, as she had very little attention whilst with him as he was never home.
My daughter and I know very little about cockatiels, but she seems to be settling well. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since she's over 2yrs old (because it was two years ago that she was resuced) she's a girl.


----------

